# ***OFFICIAL*** Ryan Bader vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson Pre/Post fight discussion



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

****OFFICIAL*** Ryan Bader vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson Pre/Post fight discussion*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Page via murder. There is absolutely nothing Bader can do. Rampage by KO.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Rampage gets his first stoppage for a while in this one, he just outclasses Bader everywhere. Ryan hasn't shown great toughness either, I'll be surprised if he can take what Hamill took.

Jackson via (T)KO.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, if Tito can stop Bader, I see no reason why Rampage shouldn't be able to.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rampage is gonna win but I have no idea how.

On one hand Bader's a better athlete than Hamill.
On the other hand he got dropped by Tito.

Throw into account this is Japan, Rampage is gonna be motivated and all the other varaiables there's just no telling how this one will end.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I really see Bader being brutally KO'd here. Perfect Rampage left hook finish.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Page Ko's him in the 2nd.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm really curious to see if Bader gets a vote in this poll^^


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I think we may see the old/Pride Rampage here.

:thumb02:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with you all, Rampage has this in the bag, more than likely he will stop Bader in brutal fashion.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Rampage by being in Japan and having nothing to lose to fight a slugfest.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I actually think its going to be relatively close. I would like to see Rampage win in brutal fashion like everyone else but I wouldnt be shocked if Rampage comes in all passive and chill as recently again and Bader catches Rampage with a brutal right hand and finishes the fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I think Rampage is obviously the favourite but he is predictable enough that if Bader is smart he could make it close or steal a decision. Rampage was very close to losing to Keith Jardine not that long ago, I don't consider him a lock against any decent LHW.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rampage should easily win if he's in condition and in the right mind frame. Being in Japan should energize him. I would go with Rampage cuz I don't think Bader can take him down and control him for all three rounds. Bader gasses out himself in the latter rounds.

They should fly in the Pride of Legends for promo purposes; Wand, CC, Big Nog, Lil Nog, Shogun, Anderson Silva, and Heath even.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Prime Page would wreck Bader but Page is showing signs of aging. Page has been in some wars and he seems to let go of his diet and training when he is not fighting, those things start to add up. I did not like that he kept saying that he could no let his hands go against Bone Jones, all the great fighters start to say things like this when age starts to catch up to them.

He seems to have lost power and speed over the years, he hasn't really shown that one punch KO power he once had. He still has the granite chin and solid TDD, but that is not enough anymore.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Page will drop him and then pick his half unconscious body up off the mat and powerbomb him for the KO.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

If Bader wins this fight it would be bigger than GSP-Serra- minus the title fight. Bader stands zero chance in this fight. This is a great throwback to Pride style mis-match making. 

Page gets a layup.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

bader via sloppy over hand right lol. shieeeeeet only one person other than myself voted bader. must also be for shits and giggles..


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Like Bader but got to be honest, Rampage is just a horrible match up for him. Rampage has some of the best defensive wrestling (probably mostly due to his strong core) defense I have ever seen. Even Jones spent 3 rounds trying to take him down. 

This will be very similar to the Hamil fight except i'm not sure if Bader can endure Rampage's power for 3 rounds.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

If the best wrestler in MMA struggled extensively with getting Rampage to the mat, I fail to see how Bader will.

Bader has decent power and soilid wrestling, but a bad chin, bad submission defense, and a poor gas tank.

Rampage via TKO, round one.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I picked Bader, but I wouldn't be surprised by a Rampage win. I just think that Bader was in the wrong place at the wrong time against JBJ and that against Tito he was leaning into the punch and got caught, it happens. I think Bader will have a solid game plan, better cardio, and a will to get back up into the rankings.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know why everyones counting Bader out. I think he has a good chance in this fight with his wrestling and decent hands to get a decision. With that being said I picked Rampage to win by 2nd round KO. I think Bader wins a boring first round with his wrestling but gets caught sometime in the second with a big left hook then pounded out.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

People gave Hamill a lot more chance than this, look what happened to him. Anything can happen but picking Bader in this one is quite baseless, he doesn't have any big wins in the bag and is fighting a veteran coming off a title fight, where he performed better against Jones than anyone has.

Bader can win of course but there is literally nothing to justify betting on him.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

SM33 said:


> People gave Hamill a lot more chance than this, look what happened to him. Anything can happen but picking Bader in this one is quite baseless, he doesn't have any big wins in the bag and is fighting a veteran coming off a title fight, *where he performed better against Jones than anyone has*.
> 
> Bader can win of course but there is literally nothing to justify betting on him.


I wouldn't go that far. I think Machida looked better against Jones until he got choked out. He actually landed a few shots whereas Page couldn't seem to tag him.

That said, I think Bader has more chance than most people are giving him. He has a lot to lose going into this fight considering he's lost two of his last three, and unless he puts on a good performance, he risks a sharp drop in the ranks or even being cut. I expect to see the most motivated Ryan Bader we've seen to date.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rampage nullified Jones's biggest weapon better than anyone, the takedown. Jones outstruck him with kicks but actually hurt himself more than he hurt Jackson. Machida isn't the first guy to punch Jones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lil Nog stuffed a bunch of Bader's TDs. Baders MMA wrestling has proved no where good enough to get Rampage down and keep him there.

STanding, sure...he has power and could land that 1 shot. But I wouldn't count on it.

If Bader can't get the fight to the ground all he has is hopes for 1 flush punch to land. Rampage is a waaay better boxer.

Logically speaking Rampage matched up great with Bader. Rampage all day.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You should never ever count out anyone in the UFC.

...Except Ryan Bader in this fight.

I like how their performance against Jon Jones has become the measuring stick for everyone.

...so, clearly, Stephan Bonnar is #2 in the world.:thumb02:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

hey hey... bonnar is very under ratted, definitely top 10 in the division


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Rampage nullified Jones's biggest weapon better than anyone, the takedown. Jones outstruck him with kicks but actually hurt himself more than he hurt Jackson. Machida isn't the first guy to punch Jones.


Maybe I gotta watch those fights again. All I remember is that against Jackson, Jones seemed to be in control pretty comfortably for almost the whole fight. During the Machida fight was the first time I remember worrying for a second that he might lose.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Rampage nullified Jones's biggest weapon better than anyone, the takedown. Jones outstruck him with kicks but actually hurt himself more than he hurt Jackson. Machida isn't the first guy to punch Jones.


Naaa bro. Machida won a round at least. The first round that Bones has lost in how long? Years I would imagine.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think on a single round basis, Machida in round 1 looked the best against Jones. He did a great great job. Overall, lasting 4 rounds with Jones and not being totally dominated is a pretty awesome achievement.

Struggling to see how Bader wins this... I really, really am. I rarely count people out in MMA, but then again the last time I did Penn lost to Edgar...so...Baders got this yes?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW I'm calling it right now: IF Rampage loses he'll do the "hip" thing and announce his retirement. You read it here first


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

idk.. dude obviously doesnt like his job, but he likes money and can probably milk a few more mil out of fighting over the next couple years..

doubt he will retire if he loses


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC's twitter just posted this poster for the event, I like the Godzilla theme


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

K R Y said:


> I really see Bader being brutally KO'd here. Perfect Rampage left hook finish.


I'm sensing a PRIDE come back too!

Bader is a good fighter, but I think him being gun shy after that last KO will hurt him heavily against Rampage.

I see a T(KO) in the making. Page via destruction.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

If you get dropped by current day Tito, then I see no way you can beat Rampage. Think were finally going to see another awesome Rampage K.O! I'll eat my hat if Bader wins.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah Page by TKO rd 2. I don't think Bader is half as bad as people are making him out to be just because of the tito loss, but he's still not on Rampage's level.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> BTW I'm calling it right now: IF Rampage loses he'll do the "hip" thing and announce his retirement. You read it here first


I think either way he retires.

I see him getting a KO, crowd loves it, then he retires right there in Japan.

I think that is his plan all along.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

It's been three+ years since Rampage knocked out Wanderlei and prior to that you need to go back to mid 2007 when he knocked out Chuck... 

So it seems to me there's a lot of people listening to their hearts not their heads when they predict Rampage by pre-fight atomic pile-driver... 

There's a good chance this is Rampage's last fight and he has already admitted to a lack of motivation - so anyone looking for fight of the night is going to be disappointed. 

These days Rampage no longer has the speed to land those heavy hands - and Bader isn't about to get slammed.

Prediction - Bader via decision


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Rampage by destruction.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn, rampage is over. 211.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I guess Bader has a chance afterall...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

He couldn't train certain things and is 6lb over, but Rampage looks pretty good. He claims the injury is gone now and he just didn't have time to make weight.

I think he'll be in good shape tonight. I think the whole retirement and motivation thing gets really blown out of proportion, watch this interview.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

lmao dont count bader out. he's a great wrestler and his striking is much better than rampages wrestling so i don't see why ppl are all over rampage like he's going to dominate this fight. he hasn't looked all that impressive in his last couple fights either


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lol, Star Wars meets the Ghetto, the Jedis have become one with the bloods and crips.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

yay rampage time, i actually have more faith in rampage nowadays than i had since he koed wandy, since tuf i thought rampage was just a shell of his former self but he impressed me in the JBJ fight and proved he can still be elite IMO, hes the only guy JBJ couldnt take down


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I really hope Bader gets KTFO


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

God I LOVE Baders Walkin, best fkin song to walk in to.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Priiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide!!!!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Pride music. Massive pop.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Rampage havent got to prepare good for this fight.He is injuried and somewhat out of shape,he have struggled with cutting alot of weight in short time.

This must take a tall on Rampages body..Rampage HAVE to finish this in first round! If not.He will totaly gass out and give the fight to Bader..

I believe in the upset here.Bader victory! But who knows,Rampage is used to fighting injuried.And in Japan? Could turn him into beast mode


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Lets Do This Rampage Lead Me To Victory.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Abrissbirne said:


> God I LOVE Baders Walkin, best fkin song to walk in to.


Until Rampage came out.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rampage coming out to the Pride theme, awesome!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

War Rampage!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

From the UUUUUUUUUUnited States....Quinton Rampage JAAAAAACKSON!


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

rygu said:


> Until Rampage came out.


Yeah the pride song is just awsome.Totaly crushes Bader`s song


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Is it bad that I actually feel like I'm on the "bad team" for rooting for Bader after Jackson came out to the Pride music? lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rampage should have busted out the Apollo Creed shorts.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Bader looks a little tense/worked up.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rampage coming out to the pride music in Japan, anyone else get chills?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Page looks old and he got a gut


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Page looks old and he got a gut


I agree, looks very out of shape compared to previous fights.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rampage looks slow in his movement and punches.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man rampage looks like a hw


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rampage is so gunshy nowadays. What's wrong with him?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rampage is looking fat and slow...Bader might actually clip him and hurt him with those big rights.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackson needs to throw more than... well... nothing.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

10-9 Bader


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage looks terribad.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

10-9 Bader.

'Page does not look good. Could still end it with one punch, but Bader looks much the better MMAist right now


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not a good round for Jackson.

If Tito can KO Bader, then so can Jackson... time to pour it on.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

agree bader 10-9


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Rampage doesnt look good at all..just what i thought,Bader look much fresher!

Rampage is donne.He will go totaly out of gass now..


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rampage looks pathetic.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I think Bader won the first round- Rampage overlooked this fight clearly.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

1st Round Bader.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Not a good round for Jackson.
> 
> If Tito can KO Bader, then so can Jackson... time to pour it on.


What if Tito can't KO Bader?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Page looked like he started to get into the flow at the end.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

rampage just looks fat and slow...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Slampage!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

**** Yes!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

lol Rampage "He's grabbing my nuts"


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rampage remembered who he is, but I think he gassed himself doing it.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

After getting slammed Bader looked absolutely terrified. I thought his arm was broken for a second there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

omg, Japanese crowd booing?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BWoods said:


> After getting slammed Bader looked absolutely terrified. I thought his arm was broken for a second there.


Yeah, I was having Shogun/Coleman flashbacks.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Rampage looks absolutely exhausted.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

damn wish this was 5 rounds... I really think Bader is going to win the fight

WTF?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage is gassed...lmao....He needs a KO.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Rampage is gassed...lmao....He needs a KO.


We've seen it once tonight already :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Worst Rampage we've ever seen. He has to finish to win this fight.

Wonder if the injury angle is playing into this fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Bader is taking it to Fatpage- Jackson took this fight too lightly clearly.

Rounds scored 19-19

Winner of the 3rd wins


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Dat slam.

Bader lucky he still has a working arm, that was nasty!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn Bader's a tough dude, that arm has to be jacked.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, that arm!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rampage is done as a professional fighter.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

This is strange.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like I'm losing this one too.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

You can see this isn't the same rampage as normal. Looks real lathargic.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

well anyone else disappointed by this fight?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Im probably losing every single bet I made. 1,100,000 creds down the drain.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

30-27 bader at this stage
rampage needs a miracle


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stalling bum.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> well anyone else disappointed by this fight?


No. I expected Rampage to look like shit.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> well anyone else disappointed by this fight?


This is what I expected, so no. I even picked Bader in both bets and in this thread. Rampage is not 24 year old Rampage. How I wish he was, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

God, I've never had such a bad night as far as predicitions go.

Rampage is done.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Owned.

Got some creds off that. My only bet of the night lol


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Page is done.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

malice said:


> lmao dont count bader out. he's a great wrestler and his striking is much better than rampages wrestling so i don't see why ppl are all over rampage like he's going to dominate this fight. he hasn't looked all that impressive in his last couple fights either



UM YEAH JUST LIKE I PREDICTED. SHOULDA PUT UP A GRAND ON THIS FIGHT


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Well my FFL is done.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Really not a surprising result. Rampage looked like he barely trained.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, it was worth it for that slam.

That > the fight


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Absolutely pathetic performance, Rampage needs to be gone.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rampage deserves to lose- fat ass came into this fight overweight and overconfident. Congrats to Bader- and I'm shocked to say that. Jackson should be ashamed.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well its not like it was 2 years ago when Rampage fought Machida...

I think the injury played more of a factor in the Rampage we see than age or anything else.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Page via murder. There is absolutely nothing Bader can do. Rampage by KO.





TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rampage is gonna win but I have no idea how.





K R Y said:


> I really see Bader being brutally KO'd here. Perfect Rampage left hook finish.





mmaswe82 said:


> I think Page Ko's him in the 2nd.





lutalivre1989 said:


> I'm really curious to see if Bader gets a vote in this poll^^





luckbox said:


> I agree with you all, Rampage has this in the bag, more than likely he will stop Bader in brutal fashion.



um yeah i would neg you guys and your reps moderator or not. i'm too lazy to quote everyone but i'm glad all you morons got put in your place. 

why would u so decisively say rampage would destroy?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Do we get a retirement notice?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I am glad Bader won it. I am a bigger Bader Fan than Page. He just doesnt want it enough.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

Off to Hollywood or Prison for Rampage.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Really disappointed in Rampage.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Horrible horrible of Rampage..what a shame,he is a fade of himself compared to back in pride days.


Rampage should retire..but all creds to Bader!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Best. Translator. Ever.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

That translator is awesome :hug:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

malice said:


> um yeah i would neg you guys and your reps moderator or not. i'm too lazy to quote everyone but i'm glad all you morons got put in your place.
> 
> why would u so decisively say rampage would destroy?


lol I could care less if you neg rep me or not. I'm not a fan of Rampage by any means.

As for the fight, glad Bader won. Rampage can get the hell out now.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

RAMPAGE GOT MAN HANDLED, and i'm sure you all are so shocked like rampage is still an elite fighter. 95% of you ppl posting in this thread should go knock yourselves out for really not paying attention to fight matchups before declaring such a decisive winner


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bader vs. Davis...?


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> lol I could care less if you neg rep me or not. I'm not a fan of Rampage by any means.
> 
> As for the fight, glad Bader won. Rampage can get the hell out now.


well it's funny seeing everyone jump on rampage like he's some clear favorite, he then gets man handled and everyone says, oh rampage gtfo you suck yada yada yada.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

malice said:


> um yeah i would neg you guys and your reps moderator or not. i'm too lazy to quote everyone but i'm glad all you morons got put in your place.
> 
> why would u so decisively say rampage would destroy?


Oh no! People predicted an MMA fight incorrectly! They should clearly feel terrible at their incompetence! :confused05:


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

Bader vs Davis might not be bad, but Davis needs a lot of work.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

malice said:


> well it's funny seeing everyone jump on rampage like he's some clear favorite, he then gets man handled and everyone says, oh rampage gtfo you suck yada yada yada.


Thats not true man.Look at my posts,i never favored Rampage! Dont say "everyone" when that is not true please


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

Malice its past your bedtime dude.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AJClark said:


> That translator is awesome :hug:


Seriously. The UFC should pay for her to learn Portuguese so all the scrub translators + Ed Soares can GTFO.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Best. Translator. Ever.


She is hot too. But i am more impressed by her speed. She talks like a machine gun


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I went on my facebook and said i believe Bader will win a unanimous Decision like couple minutes before the fight started. And its all because Rampage got injured and i think it obviously played a huge role. I could tell the "Its almost healed up now" was all for show and that it wasnt healed up. Plus him not going to train to a proper camp because its cold had me thinking bad move by Page. He is lazy and if he is training in his own gym for the first time i guarantee he cut corners. So this does not surprise me at all. You can see he was bummed out when the fight ended and he was on the floor. He even hit the floor as to say "Damn it".

My NPFFL is completely done. Dave Herman,Joe Lauzon,Rampage all lost. I am completely out.

Well im rooting for Ben Henderson and i think he is going to win this.!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

malice said:


> RAMPAGE GOT MAN HANDLED, and i'm sure you all are so shocked like rampage is still an elite fighter. 95% of you ppl posting in this thread should go knock yourselves out for really not paying attention to fight matchups before declaring such a decisive winner


Have you never predicted a fight incorrectly? Obviously we paid attention to the matchup. Rampage has elite takedown defense, and honestly, Bader's takedown shots aren't all that great. Rampage has the chin to eat all of Bader's shots, and has the better boxing skills. Obviously Rampage was the favourite coming into this fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Bader vs. Davis...?


Might as well rent some softcore gay porn if you want to see that fight. That would just be two guys tribbing for 15 minutes.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

na im not going to bed. my name is malice and i'm putting you all on blast. there's a difference between predicting a fight and saying he's gunna smash, when infact the OPPOSITE happens.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Seriously. The UFC should pay for her to learn Portuguese so all the scrub translators + Ed Soares can GTFO.


She is a pro too, writing the shit down...

Disappointed my dude Page lost, but got some good credits on Bader. Jackson just isn't who he used to be with the KOs but at least he tried takedowns and we saw a slam.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

OHKO said:


> Have you never predicted a fight incorrectly? Obviously we paid attention to the matchup. Rampage has elite takedown defense, and honestly, Bader's takedown shots aren't all that great. Rampage has the chin to eat all of Bader's shots, and has the better boxing skills. Obviously Rampage was the favourite coming into this fight.


yeah sure i have, who doesn't. have i ever said something like "this fighter will get murdered and brutally k.o'd" when clearly this wasn't the case and shouldn't have been the case in the first place. if you've watched rampages fights as of late he isn't the same fighter. and i'm merely pointing out the fact that people shouldn't make such bold statements. i'm then pointing out the same ppl who said he would murder bader are now claiming he should retire.

and now my rep goes to "malice needs a hug". wait why? cause i speak the truth?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> You should never ever count out anyone in the UFC.
> 
> ...Except Ryan Bader in this fight.



After I made that brilliant prediction I saw the post weigh in interview with Ariel and bet credits and money on bader.


I feel so smart.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

malice said:


> and now my rep goes to "malice needs a hug". wait why? cause i speak the truth?


If I had to guess, I'd say it's because you wanted to neg rep people just for backing the fighter they wanted to win.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rubbish fight. There is absolutely nothing special about Bader, he's just a big guy with a fast shot and hard right hand. He couldn't achieve anything on top of an overweight Rampage.

Jackson is at the point where his body can't aid his skill like it should, Bader had nothing for him on the feet but was moving a bit faster, so just stayed out of range.

We did get a slam though, slightly bigger drop and we may have seen Bader knocked out with a broken arm, wouldn't want to see that but it was the most damage done in the whole fight.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Alessia said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say it's because you wanted to neg rep people just for backing the fighter they wanted to win.


i haven't negged someone ever.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

damn bader proved me wrong, though i would chalk this up more to rampages injury i still dont think bader is close to elite


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rampage...Rampage...what happened. He's soo slow and predictable. I wanted him to win, but this was a fight where I wouldn't have put down any money. No surprise here. Another legend is on his way out (lack of motivation, game plan, conditioning) and Bader is back on track. 

NOW...we can see Shogun vs Rampage.


----------



## SooprmanX (Feb 24, 2008)

Sad sad day. I had some really high hopes for Rampage for this fight, even though he was obviously overweight. I've never questioned Rampage's heart or determination through all these past fights over the years but it's looking more and more like it's time to hang it up for him. Really sucks, I love seeing him perform when he's on point.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel that Rampage wasn't interested in this fight, but it still makes him look like s*it that he lost to Bader. Sad day indeed when a fighter that lost to Tito beat the Page!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

malice said:


> yeah sure i have, who doesn't. have i ever said something like "this fighter will get murdered and brutally k.o'd" *when clearly this wasn't the case *and shouldn't have been the case in the first place. if you've watched rampages fights as of late he isn't the same fighter. and i'm merely pointing out the fact that people shouldn't make such bold statements. i'm then pointing out the same ppl who said he would murder bader are now claiming he should retire.
> 
> and now my rep goes to "malice needs a hug". wait why? cause i speak the truth?


Did you see what Tito did to Bader???

Obviously Rampage is capable of doing that x5. So the predictions were completely warranted and when Rampage missed weight the sway in predictions was also completely warranted.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

These were both top 10 fighters going at it, one is still improving and the other is unfortunately regressing.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kind of saw this coming after Rampage did all that complaining about how he was never promoted properly towards Helwani during his long interview. I just had a feeling he was going to have a rough night after that, not really sure why though.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Quinton's days as a contender are long over. 

He's still a competent fighter however, and a big draw, so Dana and Quinton both will milk this cash cow at least a couple times more.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Quinton's days as a contender are long over.
> 
> He's still a competent fighter however, and a big draw, so Dana and Quinton both will milk this cash cow at least a couple times more.


On the bright side, if we are coming to the end of Rampage's career, at least he isnt getting put to sleep like Chuck and our last memories of him in the cage wont include the ref waking him up at the end of every fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I actually didn't see the fight unfortunately. The results, however, doesn't surprise me. This just proves Rampage heart isn't in the game anymore. We all strongly suspected it but its been confirmed especially since he came in 6 pounds overweight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watch the conference guys, seems Rampage's injury totally screwed his camp up and he has no intention of retiring yet, says he was spectacular in training before the injury and the doc said he should not fight. He aggrivated it during the fight but believes he has a lot left in him.

Try and remember that this is the only time Jackson has actually looked in poor shape.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Everyone has off days and bad happenings in training camps, and Rampage isn't one to make excuses. I'd like to see a fit and healthy Quinton get a rematch one day.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a shame, Rampage was clearly very out of shape. Slow, tired and never got into the fight.

I got so pumped when the PRIDE music kicked in too, what an entrance raise01:


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Rampage was out of shape, sluggish, slow, and wild in this fight even worse then he has been in his last two fights. Maybe an injury might have messed up his camp and he can stage a dramatic comeback but I doubt it I think he's nearing the end. I hated watching him get out wrestled and controlled by Bader, the slam was wicked but he couldn't capitalize because he was way too wild. I wouldn't be surprise to see Rampage lose a couple more fights before he's done to fighters with bad ground games, maybe score one or two knockouts of his own either way I don't think hes a contender anymore.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Me like probably most of you, was definite that Rampage would win this. but the outcome was nothing as expected.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Hiro said:


> It's a shame, Rampage was clearly very out of shape. Slow, tired and never got into the fight.
> 
> I got so pumped when the PRIDE music kicked in too, what an entrance raise01:


This!

I was pumped up to see Page walk on Bader after that PRIDE intro.

I hope this doesn't come out wrong, because Bader is a good fighter... But he didn't win that fight, Page clearly lost it.

I've never seen him look that slow, overweight and outclassed by a lower skilled fighter. I guess that injury really did screw him up in training camp.

 What a way to celebrate my bday, watch all these amazing fights and blast credits down the drain :thumbsdown:


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I like Page but he should suffer bigger consequences than 20% of his purse for that appearance! He weighed in at 211!! Are you figgin kidding me?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it's time for Jackson-Shogun.

After their recent performances, both guys need this fight badly.

It would re-ignite that ... something.
For both guys.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bader looked a little more explosive than normal and seemed to have better cardio as well than he usually does. However, he's still really sloppy. His takedowns are good but he needs to improve. Hopefully he'll eventually go to a good camp like AKA or XC where he can shore up.

This may be a bad comparison but this kind of reminded me of a put over in professional wrestling, where the established veteran put over the young prospect. I'm almost positive Rampage had no intentions of giving the fight to Bader, but that thought kept crossing my mind.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

poor matchmaking imo

bader won fair and square but it seems a waste of one of rampages few fights left

a more aggresive striker like lil nog or sumthin wouldve been a much better spectacle

still pretty impressive to slam bader like that, was a good night of highlights with that, pettis, hunt and of course the pride walk out music and main event

a rampage knockout wouldve topped it off perfectly


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, I'll give Rampage the benefit of the doubt on this one. He rarely makes excuses, and that was literally the worst we've ever seen him. Even when he loses, he at least makes it a fight. I'll buy that his injury played a legitimate part in this bout.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I am never one to doubt any fighter, or any athlete when they say they are or were injured. Unless otherwise is proven who are we to say differently?

That being said, I have been tired of watching Rampage fight for a while (Since his fight with Chuck). His fights have been boring and predictable. I know exactly what he is gonna do and more importantly, so do his opponents, so it rarely works anymore. It works when you can pull it off even when they know you will do it. But when they can stop it, you need to evolve.

I love the guy. I love his light hearted never taking anything to serious laid back attitude, but at the same time, I also hate the guy and his light hearted, laid back, never taking anything serious attitude.

If he wasn't already done and ready to retire I would be saying how much he needs to work on other elements of MMA. But I would be wasting my breath. But what a waste of talent. Had he worked on the other aspects, he could have dominated the UFC LHWD.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

:eek03:

I thought that slam was going to end it.

When I watched live, I thought it looked like Bader tried to escape in the wrong direction and untucked his head, but I'd like to see it again.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

That was embarrassing for Rampage. Definitely don't think he was in shape for the fight. However, I agree with Ari that Bader looked the best we have ever seen him. It's just a case of Rampage being at worst with Bader being at his best. Terrific win for Bader, terrible loss for Rampage. I dunno how many fights he has left in him but I expected to see a thread about him retiring after I saw the fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> That was embarrassing for Rampage. Definitely don't think he was in shape for the fight. However, I agree with Ari that Bader looked the best we have ever seen him. It's just a case of Rampage being at worst with Bader being at his best. Terrific win for Bader, terrible loss for Rampage. I dunno how many fights he has left in him but I expected to see a thread about him retiring after I saw the fight.


You don't appreciate at all that Rampage turned up and fought for you? He said he was on fire in training before the injury, being in great shape after the Jones camp, then his knee popped out and totally ruined his camp. He wasn't expecting to win the fight, yet all Bader could do was hold him on the ground and nearly get KO'd by a slam.

This guy who is supposedly so disinterested in MMA has said, on video after this fight, that he is as good as he's ever been and is not leaving the fight world yet, he told Dana he wants to fight again ASAP.

If anything makes guys like Jackson hang up the gloves prematurely, it'll be the lack of respect they get. Don't mention money, Rampage was asked to fight on the next FOX event instead of Japan and he declined, even though it would have payed more.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> That was embarrassing for Rampage. Definitely don't think he was in shape for the fight. However, I agree with Ari that Bader looked the best we have ever seen him. It's just a case of Rampage being at worst with Bader being at his best. Terrific win for Bader, terrible loss for Rampage. I dunno how many fights he has left in him but I expected to see a thread about him retiring after I saw the fight.


I agree with you 100%. Also, after they interviewed Bader I actually expected them to interview Rampage and we would get the retirement speech. Hopefully since he isn't retired the UFC can keep him interested by giving him a rematch against Shogun.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Aiken said:


> It's been three+ years since Rampage knocked out Wanderlei and prior to that you need to go back to mid 2007 when he knocked out Chuck...
> 
> So it seems to me there's a lot of people listening to their hearts not their heads when they predict Rampage by pre-fight atomic pile-driver...
> 
> ...


Repp'd.

'Page looks more and more like a fighter just working for a paycheck. He doesn't evolve; he doesn't vary his striking, and now we see him miss weight, and looking out-of-shape.

Regardless of what he says about, "gettin' dat belt back", he looks all done to me.

.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Quiz time!*

*How many knockdowns has Rampage landed in the UFC?*

First member to respond with the correct answer in this thread wins 100.000 credits!!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> *
> 
> How many knockdowns has Rampage landed in the UFC?
> 
> First member to respond with the correct answer in this thread wins 100.000 credits!!*


*

Could it be 3? *


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Andrus said:


> Could it be 3?


Nooooooope


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Nooooooope


Oh, Silly me. I misread it. I read KnockOuts. :confused02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just quit mate, I won't allow you to win twice in one day


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Gonna go out on a limb and say 7. (it's either this or 6 imo)


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Leed said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and say 7. (it's either this or 6 imo)


Nope, neither is correct


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

13.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Come on you guys


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

4.....


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

What's a knockdown??? Never heard of it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

tripster said:


> What's a knockdown??? Never heard of it.


If serious: It's when you knock your opponent from being standing to being a grounded opponent...

If you were to knock me on my ass, but not knock me out it would be a knockdown


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Five? =p


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Zero.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Geez, somebody just go to fightmetric already


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Geez, somebody just go to fightmetric already


The answer is 8. But of course it is early in the am & I might have miscounted.:confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Geez, somebody just go to fightmetric already


I checked Rampages fight metric and i cant find a number for knock downs anywhere.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> I checked Rampages fight metric and i cant find a number for knock downs anywhere.


It is there & I counted 8.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> The answer is 8. But of course it is early in the am & I might have miscounted.:confused05:


It is 8, you are correct sir 

And Sideways, check under UFC records


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Geez, somebody just go to fightmetric already


That would have been cheating though Budhi! =p


----------

